

Show HN: Start an anonymous chat session with your Twitter followers - darthcoder
http://getwondr.net

======
darthcoder
I'm one of the founders of Wondr and I'd love to get your feedback. Right now,
we get 1000+ downloads daily with only viral.

Basically Wondr lets you start a Q/A chat session for your Twitter followers.
They will be anonymous while chatting with you. It allows Twitter influencers
to interact with their followers in a more genuine way. It has unique features
like queuing conversations in case a lot of people come to the session.

Please try and tell us what you think.

Thank you!

